# 11/13 M [A] Bund der stillen Klingen <ZdC>



## Shaila (29. Januar 2016)

Der „Bund der stillen Klingen“ ist eine Semi-Progress Raidgilde auf dem Realm „Zirkel des Cenarius/Todeswache“. Unser Ziel besteht darin, den jeweils aktuellen mythischen Raidcontent mit all seinen Herausforderungen zu meistern. Um diesem Anspruch auch künftig gerecht zu werden, suchen wir weiter herausragende Spieler zur Verstärkung unseres Raidpools.

Was wir suchen:

Nahkämpfer (gerne mit Tankspecc): Todesritter, Mönch
Heiler: Druide, Schamanen (Derzeit stark gesucht)
Fernkämpfer: Schamane, Magier
Besonders talentierte Spieler können sich ungeachtet ihrer Klasse natürlich jederzeit bewerben.

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Mittwochs: 19.30 Uhr – 23.00 Uhr
Freitags: 19.30 Uhr – 23.00 Uhr
Sonntags: 19.30 Uhr – 23.00 Uhr

Was wir euch bieten:

-> einen seit Burning Crusade bestehenden Raidkern
-> regelmäßige und gutorganisierte Raids
-> erfolgreiches Raiden in angenehmer und familiärer Atmosphäre
-> Aktivitäten und gemeinsame Aktionen auch außerhalb der Raidzeit
-> regelmäßiger Twinkraid am Montag
-> jährliches Gildentreffen

Voraussetzungen für eine Bewerbung:

-> Wissen, was es heißt, im mythischen Content zu spielen
-> Zuverlässigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit, schnelles Reaktionsvermögen, Eigeninitiative
-> Aufmerksamkeit, Konzentrationsfähigkeit, vorausschauende Spielweise
-> Interesse am Raid- und Gildengeschehen
-> eine gewisse Wiperesistenz und die Bereitschaft sich Bosse zu erarbeiten
-> TeamSpeak 3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon sowie dessen Verwendung

Nicht erwünscht sind:

-> Pöbeleien, Anfeindungen und Flames jeder Art
-> extreme Fokussierung auf Beute und Diskussionen darüber
-> Überheblichkeit, Arroganz, Egoismus, Missgunst etc.

Wenn du deine Vorstellungen hier wiedergefunden hast und glaubst eine Bereicherung für unsere Gemeinschaft und unseren Raid zu sein, dann würden wir uns sehr über deine Bewerbung freuen. Bewerbungen könnt ihr euch auf unserer Homepage (http://www.stille-klingen.de/) oder bei Leonada#2631, Lundara#2620 und Cyrez#2108 
Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------

